# How long is your cycle? and....



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess this is the right place to post this!...

I am wondering how long everyones cycles are (will add poll) and which is 'better' (depending on what you mean by better) in trying to concieve..a short cycle or a long cycle?


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

I checked 31+, my cycle is usually around 40 days (although this cycle I didn't ovulate until day 39 so I'm a little more than that). I think a shorter cycle is better 'cause then you get more chances in a year - *unless* your cycle is shorter because of a short luteal phase, in which case I'd rather have a longer cycle with a good lp.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

I chose 28 days or less. I generally have about a 26 day cycle, with a week of mid cycle spotting around day 14. I was diagnosed with pcos 3 months ago, and in Jan my Dr. is planning on Clomid because I have not ovulated in over 2 years. So really I have no idea which is better.


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

My cycle is 25 days, O on day 13 w/ a 12 day LP. I think for conception purposes, a shorter cycle would be better (more chances per year), with a nice long LP of like 14 days. The length of the ovulatory phase doesn't matter as much as having a long enough LP.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Mine range from 26-30 days. I voted other.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

My "normal" cycle (before breastfeeding) was about 32-35 days long. I'd ovulate around CD 15-18 and I had a 17-18 day LP.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

My cycle is usually 29 or 30 days. I usually O on day 17, and have a 12-13 day LP. I have a short menses, around 4 days.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

No idea which is better, but mine are generally 23-24 days.


----------



## ##jackie (Feb 21, 2008)

26 - 30 days


----------

